# Name all wading jacket brands for me...



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

1. Simms
2. Orvis
3. LL Bean
4. Cloudveil
5. Reddington
6. Wright & McGill
7. Patagonia
8. Frogg Toggs
9. Columbia
10. Cabela's

Any others you can think of? I need one and can't find what I want.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Filson
Barbour
white river 
hodgeman
guideline
sage
Bare


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Chrome....

Still looking....

I think my top choice right now is the LL Bean Goretex Pro Shell. I don't like one review though. I'll have to call them or stop by the store near Chicago when I go over there next month.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

I guess it depends what u want to spend. I love my cabelas gore-tex wading jacket. I beat the crab out of my equip and have wearingt his for about 6yrs without a single complaint. Simms are hard to beat though as long as u don't mind cutting off your leg to pay for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cane crazed (Jul 22, 2008)

i have the midweight cloudveil for most fishing conditions. it is awesome. also have the simms guide for winter. wonderful but not for mid temperatures. also have a simms lightweight that is good but can get a little chilly inside even in mild temps due to the rubber like linning. but there again i am a southerner and my blood is thin. i would suggest cloudveil, simms,patagonia.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

+1 for cloudveil... bought mine last fall and love it.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I love my Patagonia SST. It was kind of stiff the 1st 3 years I had it but is broken in perfectly now.

Zero rain gets in, very breathable, the rain hood is awesome and it's not too bad in the summer. Some days when the deer flies are at their worst during early hopper season, I wear it with the hood cinched down and it does a good job of keeping the bugs off though it does get a little steamy.

The only issue I have with it is that the neoprene wrist cuffs are waterproof but not breathable. Sweaty wrists is better than drenched sleeves, though.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Patagonia has their Deep Wading jackets for $100 off.

A great wading jacket that could even serve in the winter with a fleece underneath.

Beats paying $449 for the SST. :yikes: Ihad no idea they'd gotten so expensive. It was $300 when I bought mine 11 years ago.

Lots of other stuff on sale there, too.

Here's the on sale Deep Wading jacket.

Patagonia is an awesome company that stands behind their stuff.

http://www.patagonia.com/web/us/product/patagonia-deep-wading-jacket?p=81798-1-386


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Out of the jackets mentioned, my first three choices would be:

LL Bean
Patagonia
Filson


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Patagonia has their Deep Wading jackets for $100 off.
> 
> A great wading jacket that could even serve in the winter with a fleece underneath.
> 
> ...


I picked up the old version of the SST last year when they were clearancing them out last year for 200 or so. I like it for sure. Not quite enough pocket space would be my only complaint. But very breathable and comfortable.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Whenever I'm making a "big" purchase on outdoor gear I always try to buy it from a store like llbean, REI, or EMS. Lifetime warranty no questions asked and even if it may be a little more expensive the warranty makes it worth it and on waterproof gear it's especially nice b/c leaks do happen. If the llbean is up there in comfort and practicality i'd definitely go with the llbean. Then, you have a wading jacket for life.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys...


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

simms guide jacket gets my approval. I'd look on Ebay and find one on there.


----------



## fishjump (Jul 28, 2007)

I have been looking for the same thing and hear that the Wright and McGill - Big Horn Jacket is a good buy and it is usually under $200.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Yup...still stuck on the LL Bean Gore Tex Pro Shell jacket. $325 and lifetime warranty. (I'm not spending $500 on the Simms name with the same features....to me, it's like buying $90 Abercrombie jeans...if you ask me. Won't buy their waders either.) I think I may buy it when I hit Chicago towards the end of the month.... http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/59172?pi=967687&qs=3012739-Google_Base&subrnd=0

I called Bean about the one review I didn't like and the guy pulled one off the shelf and made sure it had hand warmer pockets and a back storage pocket!!!

P.S. BTW, they have another decent looking one for $79 if anybody is interested...just not Gore Tex: http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/63711?pi=1040529&qs=3012739-Google_Base&subrnd=0


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

uptracker said:


> Yup...still stuck on the LL Bean Gore Tex Pro Shell jacket. $325 and lifetime warranty. (I'm not spending $500 on the Simms name with the same features....to me, it's like buying $90 Abercrombie jeans...if you ask me. Won't buy their waders either.) I think I may buy it when I hit Chicago towards the end of the month.... http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/59172?pi=967687&qs=3012739-Google_Base&subrnd=0
> 
> I called Bean about the one review I didn't like and the guy pulled one off the shelf and made sure it had hand warmer pockets and a back storage pocket!!!
> 
> P.S. BTW, they have another decent looking one for $79 if anybody is interested...just not Gore Tex: http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/63711?pi=1040529&qs=3012739-Google_Base&subrnd=0


 
Sounds like you're getting the one you want and that's great.

However, I have owned lots of Simms gear over the 10 years I have been fly fishing and their gear is worth every penny you pay. Their Guide waders were the best waders I've ever owned and I can say the same about their Gore Tex Windstopper fleece.


----------

